# Income has dropped, have got medical card - private health ins up for renewal.



## seni (7 Oct 2009)

Hi,
My family have always had private health insurance but our income has severly dropped so we have just got medical cards. 

Our private health insurance is due for renewal at end of the month and I'm not sure what to do with it, we are on the most basic level of cover but still money is tight. 

Am I totally covered for everything by having the medical cards or is it wise to retain some basic private health insurance. 

We'd struggle to afford it but obviously health is important.

Advice appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## brodiebabe (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Berni (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

If you or one of the family has an existing medical condition, think carefully before getting rid of their cover. If you were to rejoin when your circumstances pick up, you could be facing a 5-10 year waiting period before treatment for that condition would be covered again.


----------



## Ann1 (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

seni   Why not drop it back to the holder of the insurance only....that way you will still hold your membership. When finances improve you could put other members of the family back on.


----------



## seni (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

That's for you replies, I think it comes back to the debate about if PHI is worth it if you are young and healthy.

<response to OT trolling comments deleted by moderator.


----------



## annet (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

Seni - you got the medical card after means assessment - this card is yours in your own right and if the CWO thought for one minute you werent entitled to it ... given this current environment in relation to our exchequer you wouldnt have got it if you werent entitled to it!  

My recommendation is if you can afford the basic minimum plan for you and your family try and keep up your PHI.... especially if anybody has an existing condition.... but remember as previous poster said once you develop a condition when you are not covered by PHI - it will then become pre-existing condition will be subject to a waiting-time before coming into cover.  

I know VHI allows you to rejoin after one year without any waiting periods.... but check the terms and conditions on what exactly it covers.  

Donee many people who hold the GP or full GMS card also have purchased PHI purely out of necessity and security of having private health insurance should they need it.  It's not a case that these people can afford it... its that keeping up with PHI is often a necessity, especially when people have ongoing chronic conditions requiring treatment and if they had to forego their PHI they'd then become totally reliant on the public health system with the associated probs of long delays in getting treatment, getting access, consultant appointments, diagnostics and  investigations - you know the usual things that public patients face when trying to gain access.  I would say that for many people, PHI is a peace of mind - and if people on low income feel they also need to cover that expense - its a clear but gloomy message about what people's perceptions are about the public health system, how it would cope or respond to their health needs when they need it!


----------



## dishwasher (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

If you are on VHI ring them and ask them if they are willing to waive waiting periods for you if you give up your cover for a year (say) and rejoin. I have a friend who was in a similar situation and they offered something that seemed to be very generous from their point of view.


----------



## askU (3 Nov 2009)

*Re: Got medical card - do I need phi?*

seni : How did you get on?


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2009)

Some OT posts and genuine responses to them have been removed.

Please keep this thread to discuss the OP's original question and post gereralised comments and observations in the Letting Off Steam forum.

thanks
aj
moderator


----------

